# Fissures... Aloe? Tea Tree? Vitamin E?...



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

OK... I need advice! I am suffering right now with a painful anal fissure(s?). I have been given "Anugesic" by my doctor and have used it off and on for several months. I have LOTS of questions and would appreciate advice from anyone who has "been there."1. If you use Anugesic (it's like Anusol I think), should you use it on an ongoing basis? I usually use it for a few days when the fissure flares up and then stop. But, of course, the problem keeps returning. This time it's really bad!!!2. I have checked out a website that has lots of info about fissures and hemmroids and some of the ideas suggested were Aloe Gel, Tea Tree Oil, Liquid Vitamin E, and Calendula. I would love to hear from anyone who has tried ANY of these (or anything else that was successful). I have aloe, tea tree oil, and vit E, but am not sure which to try and how to use them. 3. Are there any dangers in using any of the above remedies? 4. For those who have used tea tree, do you use the pure oil or the ointment form?5. I go back and forth between D and dry, hard stools (but rarely C). I bought an over-the-counter "stool softener" at the drug store (pill form). I'm afraid to take it because I don't want it to make me go MORE. I just want it to make the stool smaller/softer so it doesn't hurt so much. Does anyone know if softeners have a "laxative" effect?Please, please, PLEASE let me know if you have any words of wisdom. I'm desperate to try something but don't know which direction to turn!Thanks,Linda


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have had the most success with a tea tree/aloe salve (I have also used a tea tree cream for cleaning purposes). In the end, nothing works for long unless you can get the d stopped. Even then, it took some time to completely heal. The three substances you mention should not create any problems used together.Sorry I can't be of more help.Mark


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks, Mark. I'm actually not having the D right now... I'm on the other end of the spectrum for the time being. Not sure what the tea tree/aloe salve is... is that ONE salve which contains both aloe and tea tree?


----------



## Aims (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi there,I was just in your shoes a month ago. The fissure would not go away, and it was really, really bad. I would bleed alot when I went to the washroom (BM), and it would hurt all day. My doc prescribed me so many things. I tried anusol, hemcort, proctosone, nothing would even slightly work. The meds actually started really irritating the skin in that area. I waited 3 months to see a surgeon. She prescribed me diltiazem 2% gel. She also told me to stay on my metamucil regularily. The diltiazem takes about 1 and a half months to completely heal the fissure, but it seems to have done the trick. If the fissure comes back, I am going to get the surgery done. Anyway, you should go and see your doc and get that prescription. If you have any more questions drop me a line.Aims


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Most docs don't know how to treat this.Basically there are 3 option which should be tried in this order1. nitroglycerin cream 80% effective2. Botox- 90% effective3. Surgery- Last resortI had one and heal with the nitro cream.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

> quote: 2. Botox- 90% effective


How does the Botox heal a fissure?Is it injected? If it is---ouch! LOL.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah, injected. Botox paralyzes the nerves, which prevents the muscle from fully flexing and further tearing the fissure. By keeping the pressure off it for a few months, it allows it to heal. Styptics (witch hazel, yarrow) can be helpful for anything involving bleeding. Not always enough for larger fissures, though.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks for your advice, everyone. I'd like to try natural topical remedies first if possible, along with a stool softener. I am afraid to take the stool softener, though, because I don't want it to make me go more often (not sure if this happens or not, but with my messed up system, anything is possible!). As for the natural stuff, my dr. tells me that vitamin E is not a good idea an that Tea Tree oil would probably hurt too much, which I wondered about too. She suggested taking Lansoyl or Mineral Oil. Arghhh.... this is no fun at all...


----------

